# Are H/W variatons responsible for different user results??



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

It is hard to believe that any testing has been done since L278. Or is it that L330/1/2 fixes things for some hardware/firmware 921's and not others or WTF?!!

The problems really make a decent machine a total POS!!!!!!

If I did not have $500 in this thing, I would be reading a DirecTV DVR forum, with decent quality distant remotes nets to boot!!

Are these Brit S/W guys able to actually test their software, I know the pointing after switching to a different antenna is totally a royal farse now, had to boot the 921 6 times just to finally do a switch test and get some response from the signal strength, and only then because I was actually (mistakenly) pointing at the 119 sat!!!!

What a POS this software is, since a year ago (L272?) for me at least!!! L278 was only crappy when not black screening or picture freezing!!

Damn Charlie, get the s/w fixed or goodbye!!

SIgned a fairly pissed off customer for 8 years (IIRC)!!


----------

